# The Lancia Thread



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

Wow this is a different atty... quite clever too! Gotta coil her up and test it out! She is the one second from the left. Also comes with a platic tank to you can see what's going on inside!


It came with these little goodies I had no idea what they were for... very clever you can change to single coil (using the ones with no holes) and change the air flow with the ones with bigger holes.




Looks pretty simple to build on too... See the two different tanks cover below... OK let's give this a try now! Holding thumbs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (24/7/15)

Can't wait to hear the verdict.....


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/15)

Very interesting atty with some unique features. Simple to coil and set up... I built a single coil at 1,07Ω (28g 8 wraps on 1,5mm) to vape at my normal style... I think this is most certainly built for a lung hitter... I have the small hole set and can mouth to lung it but I think the atty wants open air flow and possibly a dual coil.

Compared to the Cyclone the flavour is slightly muted but doing a lung hit on it with Tropical Ice which is normally too harsh to lung hit I am managing nicely.





I don't like the embossed look of the atty and I think it cheapens it a bit... so far so good on leaking... well there isn't any yet but it's early days. The plastic tank was a bit of a tight fit and squashed the o-rings so I replaced it with the metal one which fits perfectly!




It squonks like a dream and one solid press fills the area needed perfectly!

In single coil mode the non airflow holes are showing sign of leaking. Let me check if the little goodies are seated properly... yes they are... I think this needs to be a dual coil set up... will try that a bit later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow this is a different atty... quite clever too! Gotta coil her up and test it out! She is the one second from the left. Also comes with a platic tank to you can see what's going on inside!
> View attachment 32034
> 
> It came with these little goodies I had no idea what they were for... very clever you can change to single coil (using the ones with no holes) and change the air flow with the ones with bigger holes.
> ...


Hi@Rob,I've had this atty for a while and it's a great one imo.The flavor is superior and the options are many,I thought I'd have leaking problems but they've been minimal.I really like this one, mine is a very well made clone I got on the cheap from Angel Cigs.Hope you get the pleasure I've had from yours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very interesting atty with some unique features. Simple to coil and set up... I built a single coil at 1,07Ω (28g 8 wraps on 1,5mm) to vape at my normal style... I think this is most certainly built for a lung hitter... I have the small hole set and can mouth to lung it but I think the atty wants open air flow and possibly a dual coil.
> 
> Compared to the Cyclone the flavour is slightly muted but doing a lung hit on it with Tropical Ice which is normally too harsh to lung hit I am managing nicely.
> 
> ...


I've used both single+double w/ success, if you have a leak at the base try the old dental floss trick.There are a couple of useful build videos on YouTube that may help.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very interesting atty with some unique features. Simple to coil and set up... I built a single coil at 1,07Ω (28g 8 wraps on 1,5mm) to vape at my normal style... I think this is most certainly built for a lung hitter... I have the small hole set and can mouth to lung it but I think the atty wants open air flow and possibly a dual coil.
> 
> Compared to the Cyclone the flavour is slightly muted but doing a lung hit on it with Tropical Ice which is normally too harsh to lung hit I am managing nicely.
> 
> ...


I know I'm singing to the choir but I gotta say this RDA is terrific on a mech mod


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Thanks for the efforts @Rob Fisher 
Always nice to see how someone we know finds a new product
@Yiannaki , isnt this in any way related to the lancia you tried way back? Is this a new version or is it totally unrelated? I think you tried it around the time of the Billow V1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

I'm not that crazy about this atty... the rubber O-Rings are kak and the atty looks cheap (even thou it isn't)... it has an interesting design with the way you place the little goodies in the air holes to change the air flow but it leaks... especially through the ones that block the air holes for a single coil setup.

Tom from Catfish made it BF for me and it squonks really well... I will play with it some more before making a final judgement... I used it at the juice tating as a dripper but the coil broke when removing the wick and I fear the screws nay have buggered the wire... we'll see.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the efforts @Rob Fisher
> Always nice to see how someone we know finds a new product
> @Yiannaki , isnt this in any way related to the lancia you tried way back? Is this a new version or is it totally unrelated? I think you tried it around the time of the Billow V1



@Silver - as far as i can see, this is the very same Lancia that I had, with except Robs is bottom fed.

I thought this was a great flavour atty and it looked very slick with the glass tank. The only problem though was that it leaked... A LOT!

PS your memory is spot on, it was around the same time as my billow 1

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

I have 2 Lancia's bought back in their day. The idea of them seemed interesting, but in use they did not win me over at all. They are more very short lived gear in service that was just a waste of money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

